# Did your sex drive restore after discontinuing SSRI's?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been taking prozac since june and my libido is gone. I'm not that worried at the moment...its proving effective for my depression and SA to a lesser degree.

I've just began reading about Post-SSRI Sexual Dysfunction and how it can be permanent. 

I'm worried. 

Has anyone made a successful comeback after stopping meds?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Didn't change my Libido when I was on Buproprian/Welbrutrin. Certainly hasn't left any lasting marks that I know of.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine actually improved for a little while after starting citalopram... anxiety related, I guess. It completely evaporated after a month though.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Raptors said:


> I have been taking prozac since june and my libido is gone. I'm not that worried at the moment...its proving effective for my depression and SA to a lesser degree.
> 
> I've just began reading about Post-SSRI Sexual Dysfunction and how it can be permanent.
> 
> ...


Yes. I wouldn't be too worried. Prozac definitely affected my orgasm, but it was tame compared to what other meds did.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm sort of worried about this with paxil. Does anyone have any experience or input?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

My sex drive returned to normal.


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lexapro, Paxil, and Zoloft all affected my ability to orgasm. Sexual desire was also decreased. 

Unfortunately the side effects of STRATTERA were just plain wretched. Far worse than Lexapro, Paxil and Zoloft (probably combined!). And I was on a low dose (25mg). Reaching orgasm was easier than with the other drugs, but the major problem was that reaching it was pretty painful. It made me not want to have an orgasm due to the pain involved. Sexual function was restored after each, but I would say after the Strattera it was a slight bit hindered, but barely noticeable. 

What made it even worse was that mentally the Strattera worked the best out of all of them (for me anyway). But hey, everybody's different.


----------



## SuperTodd (Sep 3, 2009)

Definitely Keep Trying!!!! Be open with your partner about what's going on so you don't get hung up on lack of arousal. It's a totally frustrating trade off but you will most likely make a come back.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I only had a lowered libido for the first month or two; it returned even though I didn't discontinue though.

Although I have to say, if you're in a relationship that is suffering because of your low sex drive, your social anxiety can't be that bad!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

When I was on Paxil, my libido didn't change at all, just my ability to have an orgasm. It was very frustrating and I didn't notice any other positive effects from the Paxil, so I stopped taking it. After I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder I have been taking Zyprexa (olanzapine) and lithium, and my sex drive is just as healthy as ever. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When I took Prozac it completely killed it too. Once I stopped the medication it went back to normal


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Lexapro greatly diminished my libido, however it came back in full force exactly 24 hours after I stopped taking it. 
Half life probly plays a role, so if prozac stays in your system for almost a month after you stop taking it, thats probly why some people report post SSRI sexual dysfunction. Just a thought.


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

Paxil made it harder to achieve orgasm. Normal function returned after stopping the medication. Effexor to a lesser degree; normal function also returned.

A handful of times during the first month of taking it, Strattera made orgasm painful. That side effect has gone away.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm still suffering from some sexual dysfunction after Effexor and Mirtazapine. It was ok for a few weeks after coming off them now it seems as though I may as well be on a med. But my story is quite complicated. I have a lot of complicated issues after effexor and mirtazapine that may/not be related.


----------



## DiamondAngels (May 28, 2013)

Ab


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

I'm on Prozac and unfortunately my sex drive is just as strong as anyone else's. I don't masturbate a lot but I think about women/women's body parts 24/7. I wish I had the SSRI effects other people had.


----------



## Gregory House (Feb 14, 2013)

I drink Zoloft and Remeron and my sex drive is fine.


----------



## galamabx (May 28, 2013)

Mine actually improved for a little while after starting citalopram


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

There is such a thing as protracted side effects. I know one guy who was on an SSRI for yrs and his sex drive has not returned. He actually looks and talks to women with no desire, only as in a friendship. This guy is in his 20's, very intelligent with no other health issues. He knows his psychopharmacology, as he is currently in university for the field. It can happen but it usually occurs after taking an SRI for yrs. I don't know of any long term studies with such severe cases but the libido may return after a while. Also, add his testosterone was checked along with a complete blood panel and all was fine.
Keep in mind, I have only heard of a handful of anecdotal reports. When I stopped lexapro after a few yrs; It did take months for my libido/sex drive to start to return to normal. I was quite concerned. And started focusing on exercise, diet, supplementation, and lifestyle changes to help the process.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

"It is unclear how widespread this phenomenon, there is still a question if it really exists.
I have no doubt that patients who complain of decreased sexual function (including parts list of the symptoms you list your face) long after the cessation of treatment - SSRIs.
The question is indeed a drug charge or other problem is still open.
We know that anxiety and depression damage sexual function, this is the reason that patients receive treatment at all - SSRIs. When a patient stops treatment - SSRIs and continues to complain about PSSD has to ask what the cause, the treatment? Disease?
I have no good answer to that.
Wikipedia article edited well, and it points to think about (the fact that they could create a similar situation in animals supports the possibility of the phenomenon is real).
Still need well-controlled studies to be seen whether there is a problem what its scope. The majority of patients who discontinued SSRI sexual function returned to normal (though sometimes it could take several weeks, or even months).
My current work I came across a few cases they could even be considered as PSSD, and all that was not clean. That the cessation of treatment on SSRIs has stemmed from dissatisfaction effect of treatment, and now you know why sexual dysfunction, depression, or indeed returning PSSD.
The question is why one should avoid therapy on SSRIs.
My opinion would not be right to refrain from SSRIs because of this concern, since we lose so treatment option problem is much more difficult. Anxiety disorders and depression are negligible. These disorders are very common, (known since the dawn of history) and severely disrupt the life of a lot of people around the world. Without SSRI we will run a major tool to fight the phenomenon, and we can improve the quality of life and function of many millions of people worldwide.
Moreover, we have tools Halls deal with the problem in not bad."


----------



## Funnybutsad (May 7, 2013)

My drive never really decreased but Paxil definitely created problems for me with ejaculation. After I weaned myself off Paxil, it returned to normal. Now I have recently started taking Zoloft and hope the problem doesn't return as bad.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

My penile sensitivity and my ejaculation strength never came back 100% after discontinuing citalopram and cymbalta. More like 80% of what it used to be... :|


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

6 months on Celexa really screwed up my sex drive (it was great for the first 2 months, my libido was higher and I last longer, but then around the third month all went downhill and it started killing my libido). It came back a few days after discontinuing it. 

Let's say at 80%, just as Mr Bacon said, I think it never went back to 100%. I think I used to enjoy sex a little more before taking that stuff...


----------



## Frankenstine (Dec 3, 2013)

My ability to get aroused, get an erection, is just completely gone. I have bad emotional blunting too. Started after taking Prozac, continued after stopping it. Getting worse.
Never had a problem with sexual function before taking Prozac. I know people say that depression kills your interest in sex, and your ability to function, but I never had that problem - till I took Prozac. 
As far as I'm concerned, PSSD is totally a real thing. And it sucks. It's been nine months now I'm off the Prozac, and not a sign of improvement. I badly need help!


----------



## kashmir (Apr 12, 2013)

I only took 25 mg zoloft and 50 mg trazodone max for 11 months, and my sex drive was greatly decreased on the meds and has continued since tapering off both. I haven't taken a pill for close to 3 months and have experienced mild discontinuation symptoms - except my penile sensation is still low, sex drive is less than it was before the pills, and my orgasms are very tame with little mental component. I don't get sleepy after an orgasm - if anything, it's more difficult to fall asleep. If it's still like this after a year I'll definitely be worried.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

they permanently damage it


----------



## madddogg (Nov 29, 2013)

I will not take SSRIs, I refuse, doctors don't even know exactly how these medicines affect your serotonin receptors so I'm not going to put some drug like that into my body.

When I was on Sertraline I experienced the typical sexual side effects, but also painful muscle tremors in my back and intense sweating, and some sort of dissociation where I could basically feel nothing.

The way I see, taking an SSRI or really any other daily drug for your SAD isn't curing or treating your disorder, it just supplies your brain with artificial happiness. I'd rather learn to cope with my anxiety than pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I could write a book on this subject straight. I had PSSD since I was 20 now and it persisted to recently. There is no cure. I manage to relieve symptoms by 3000% I'm still recovering per say. SSRI cause PSSD in multipole mechicisms you got to have a multiprawn attack to relieve it. What I can do for you may just bring you to the opposite end of the spectrum I wanna find a middle ground of course. Pretty much over time PSSD would probably cause atrophy of your junk so it would be best to get it treated right away.

Right now I could probably go 6 times a day without medication now and it wouldn't phase me. But since I got over my issue I don't really think about sex as much because I know i can be satisfied instead of losing confidence and being timid of not being able to please a women. 

I could suggest which ones may or could work in what combination. But of course it may be trial n error. As well maybe some idea of what supplements that could help.

+edit+ 
Tapering correctly is step one and most important a long drawn out taper to relieve withdrawal syndrome.

Recovery time and a wash out period of an SSRI is important as well as a healthy diet and exerciseing losing weight and eliminating food allergies.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

The natural method would be inosital licorice root turmeric and some vitimin suppmentation zinc b6 magnesium low dose niacin.

Inosital will help with resentitizing 5hta1 it works good for OCD.

Licorice root works for adrenal fatigue and a leaky gut assuming all are problems started in are gut this would help.

Turmeric will help the prostate and gut by reducing imflammation.

Zinc for testosterone.

B6 for prolactin

Magnesium for nmda antagonism.

Niacin for histamine release and arousal.

Drugs could help change the expression back. But it risky viritually. This is what I found works.

5hta1 is important for ocytocin and vascodilation. I find I'm better able to pick up on expressions of the face and voice and as well modulation my own voice in a way where you can add feeling to words. So in flirting this would be important. As well increased sensitivity to touch people said I had soft hands after taking it. So diffenently important for feelings.

Alpha blocker important for vasodilation and growth hormone release it will help with tension in the prostate and erection as well in a low dose. Assuming SSRI created a muscle tension problem it would help relax.

5-HT2C is important as well.

Any stimulant that works on dopamine or NE that will help. 

Things to avoid to much caffeine. It could effect the prostate. To much antihistamine can as well effect arousal and the prostate. Avoiding alcohol cause of gluten and yeast. Distilled hard liquer might be better. Alcohol can effect the prostate as well and increase estrogen. Smoking might be bad as well. It would be best to quit or switch to a safer method.

My speculation is SSRI pools serotonin which nerfs the other recepters causing serotonin to bind them so the body trys to compentsate by increasing dopamine and NE this causes the restlessness and Akathisa it probably produces some of the antidepressant effect. Eventually the brain will learn a way to soak the serotonin up so this is where are problems come from so now were left with to many recepters and not enough production perhaps or new recepters that are differnent. It hard to say it just a guess. 

Gaba agonist may work as well. I notice I'm more horny after drinking and taking benzos. I speculate they antagonize recepters which causes a build up or release to compensate as well it might be making recepters more sensitive.

There is no cure. But I think 5hta1 antagonism is maybe the cure. An 5hta1 agonist may just offer relief. Along with antagonizing and downregulating to reshape the expression of the brain back to a more normal state.


----------



## ihateanxiety1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes after 2 weeks off an SSRI my sex drive was totally normal. I think it's unlikely to cause a long-term effect.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Antidepressants do usually cause erectile dysfunction in the first few months before the body adapts to the effects. Some people have mentioned to get permanent libido problems after using ADs, but it's *very* rare.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

ChopSuey said:


> Antidepressants do usually cause erectile dysfunction in the first few months before the body adapts to the effects. Some people have mentioned to get permanent libido problems after using ADs, but it's *very* rare.


Maybe that the problem then people don't stay on them long enough for tolarance and normalization to happen. First signs of problems they stop and start constantly well this tranformation is happening and this creates a even worster problem then coming off a longterm and a nice taper. The brain is caught in the cross fire of inbetween states. I wonder.

Once normailzation happens the brain should be primed to take over and you should of learned the successful behavier pattern. I wonder.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

I"m going to jump in on this conversation here. 
I just started Zoloft (Apo-Sertraline) 50mg (2 days thus far)

Night 1 (11pm) - pop that pill, go to bed, no problem sleeping

-morning, notice some minor teeth clenching, no big deal. 
-morning, some yawning and strong desire to sleep. Hopefully this passes. 
-late afternoon, tried to masturbate - no can do - could not complete, with 3 valiant efforts lol. That's one immediate side effect all right. 
-evening @ 9:30 pm. (1.5 hours prior to 2nd dose) I tried again. This time successful, albeit with some strong visualization and concentration required on my part.


My doctor wants me to increase the dose to 100mg after this first week. Will that increased dose negatively effect the ability to orgasm, or does dosage matter? 
Or, could 50mg even be a problem as it builds up in my body over time?


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, eventually.

I was on 50mg of Zoloft. The sexual side effects were mild. As my doc increased slowly to 150mg, I would get the urge but couldn't finish. It was literally impossible. I don't know if it's because I took it for a long time or because the dosage had become higher. After discontinuing Sertraline, the sexual side effects went away but for some reason I would get angry over small things. i'm back to normal now though.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alkalinity said:


> Yes, eventually.
> 
> I was on 50mg of Zoloft. The sexual side effects were mild. As my doc increased slowly to 150mg, I would get the urge but couldn't finish. It was literally impossible. I don't know if it's because I took it for a long time or because the dosage had become higher. After discontinuing Sertraline, the sexual side effects went away but for some reason I would get angry over small things. i'm back to normal now though.


Good for you, congrats. How long did you take Zoloft (or generic) for? 
Are you on anything else now, or just trying it on your own?

I'll report back what 50mg does to me throughout the week, then what 100mg does in the weeks following. Based on your 150mg experience (which my doc. said he may want to put me on), I'm none-too pleased about that. I"m hoping that window of opportunity, 1 - 1.5 hrs. before your dose will help...I'll find out.

It's a simple pleasure I'd prefer not to have taken away, if you know what I mean. 
Well, one step at a time.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

> Good for you, congrats. How long did you take Zoloft (or generic) for?
> Are you on anything else now, or just trying it on your own?


Thanks, I'm not on anything right now. I took it for about 5 months, which probably isn't a long time, but it was to me. I hated taking it, but the experience is different for everyone I guess. I might go with my doc's advice to switch to Wellbutrin.

Anyway I hope all goes well for you. If you end up not liking the effects of Zoloft, you can always switch to something else or get something to combat the sexual side effects. Good luck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It's hard to compare some SSRI might be safer others may not Zoloft has DRI properties so maybe it more protective for sex drive.


----------

